# Goose calls?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

Just wanting some suggestions on what goose call to buy for a beginer that 0 to 60 dollars in price range


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Winglock Calls either in Derlin or Wood are great begginers for under $50. Chris has them for sale on this website in the store. If that doesnt do it for you go to your local store and try some out. I recommend you getting a instructional cd or dvd with it too. They are all good. buy a couple they all have diffrent styles to learn from!!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I was in your postion to kyle..level ZERO!...actually i was like -1 on a short reed...

I started my calling out on a Mick Lacy flute...Then after a full hunting season of listening to a lot of short reeds, I was very jealous and told myself i had to learn how to blow a short reed well before next fall...I chose the almighty!!!!

Tim Grounds Super Mag!

It IS the best call for beginners, very easy to blow, and its in your price range!

60$ before taxes :lol: I strongly suggest the TG super mag...or atleast go to your nearest sportsmans store and try it out FIRST...because i know you will love it!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

POWER CLUCKER - Don't start without it!! Then get the Tim Grounds (i think) DVD


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with that.
RNT goozilla
the Echo poly goose call
Tim Grounds half breed

But really, if you hunt and plan on hunting for a while to come. Spend the money and get a good acrylic call out of the gate.
They can be tuned easy blowing, sound great, and will perform better over all. 
You may regret spending the money for the 10 mins your in the store, but when you get that call home and start playing around with it, you will realize it was well worth the extra money.

go to your local store and try a bunch out, go with what feels best.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Foiles Meat Grinder!!!!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Tim Grounds Poly Super Mag! :beer:


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

Shutt you mental patient... Is that the super mag you were talking about.
I thought you got the acrylic super mag, no wonder you broke that thing already.

I was referring to the winglock call post when i said I agree.
A lot of people believe exactly what was said--- Power Clucker
I sold a lot of them. and owned one, it was acrylic though--130 bucks


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

In all honesty, how much gas do you use in one hunting trip??? Think about it and spend the extra $60 and get top of the line. It will easily be worth it.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice avatar! :withstupid:

:lost:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahahaha, senior pic?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nope just a random I edited a bit since everyone else had to change theres without telling me.


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

kylemckeil said:


> Just wanting some suggestions on what goose call to buy for a beginer that 0 to 60 dollars in price range


for the dallor i like the primos line, for about 30 dallors you canget a short reed and a cd/dvd, easy to use sounds pretty good, i like the grand better, but cost a lot more, my 02 bob :beer:


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I would go with a Freestyle Call. These calls are the easiest to use and the sound is great. They also have great customer service and fast shipping to your door. Give them a try you wont be dissapointed.

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

RNT Quackhead Goozilla


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

There are a lot of good goose calls in that price range. I would check out Zink's poly carb PC-1 Hunter Pak. The Hunter Pak comes with a poly carb PC-1 and a very good instructional dvd for about $30.00. This is a great package for a beginner.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

since different calls work for different people, my suggestion is to shop around. Find a call that works for you and is in your price range. You can almost try out calls anywhere that sells them so go ahead and do that. Every person has their opinion on calls, make your own as well.


----------



## featherduster (Feb 8, 2008)

I have never used one but you might consider a FA Honker by Saunders. You can get one on ebay for $30.


----------

